# The KDE Slimbook thing.



## rigoletto@ (Mar 16, 2017)

Many of you should be aware of the new/current KDE Slimbook laptop. I quick look show they made a partnership with a Spanish retailer, Slimbook.

So, I see some people on the forum looking for nice and FreeBSD compatible laptops, and almost all of them (laptops) have some level compatibility annoyance.

I do not know hardware market but looking on it, I think it is just a re-branded one, and like that, would not be that difficult to the FreeBSD Foundation bring a FreeBSD Certificated (and properly branded) laptop to the market if they want.

Eventually, if the Foundation do interest on this subject , it could try to partner with someone to make it happen, and so look for what FreeBSD _people_ are looking on laptops.

I personally would love to have something like Purism but nice looking like this Origin or Razer ones, and if not so expensive better.

On the installed OS side, it could be for instance, RELEASE and have options like TrueOS/GhostBSD/DesktopBSD for who want to something pre-cooked.

Just my 2c.

Cheers!


----------



## Tabs (Mar 21, 2017)

Another link.

It really doesn't excite me that much to be honest, I have never considered buying a laptop with Linux or FreeBSD installed because even if it shipped with it installed I would wipe it and install it again anyway when it arrived!

It would be nice to have a decent hardware matrix and certification grades for different models, but the market for FreeBSD laptop users must be tiny, so that effort would be better spent on servers.


----------

